# New Guy, Wife's Car, Heated Steering wheel change out?



## Noiitekk (Feb 28, 2017)

You can save a lot of time and money by taping those Hot Hands packets to the existing steering wheel


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

This would be a nice upgrade that I have been curious about as well. I had the same trouble finding the proper steering wheel part number.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Good info here. While it’s a Colorado all 2015 to 2020ish vehicles are more or less the exact same. Just different parts.










Retrofit a Heated Steering Wheel


There’s been a lot of interest in retrofitting a heated steering wheel into our trucks. What we’ve found for those of us with 2017 models is at least some models have the wire harness for the heat circuit already installed. If you check your fuse panel located behind the passenger side...




www.coloradofans.com


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Not sure what color your interior is but the steering wheel 39084133 is Atmosphere color. 
Might be easier to find a cruze with the heated wheel w/o lane assist and use the vin to find the part?


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Steering Wheel & Trim for 2019 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Chad20101 said:


> Steering Wheel & Trim for 2019 Chevrolet Cruze | GMPartsDirect.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Says for a 2019, not sure what the difference is between 2019 and the 2016-2018 wheels? They seem to be listed as 2 different wheels.


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

TDCruze said:


> Says for a 2019, not sure what the difference is between 2019 and the 2016-2018 wheels? They seem to be listed as 2 different wheels.


All the same with the addition to the standard lane keep assist & heated steering wheel for premier models


----------



## PaigetheRage (Mar 2, 2021)

6lksdrew said:


> 2018 Chevy Cruze Hatchback. Loving the forum. I have talked to few dealers and searched around here a bit, but would like to add heated steering wheel, as we live in michigan. And im not one to like cheap covers. Having a bit of trouble finding answers/parts. From other forums mum gathering a clock spring, steering bolt, and wheel will be needed. Im guessing the wheels didn't all come with elements in them. I have found the part number for just the cruise controller with heat only, but cannot find the whole wheel sub assembly, nor could my dealer. they always seem to have lane assist as well. I guess I could get that wheel and the controller with our lane assist, and swap them, but just extra cost. Also wondering if all the proper wire harness will be there. current wheel has rear audio controls, cruise, and telephone. little over my head, don't mind doing the work, but more of a swap and change guy. will be more than I want to tackle if new wires need to be ran from engine bay. Clock spring part # 39136243, Switch # 39038553 Wheel w/ lane # 39084133 (looking for wheel w/o lane assist) can't seem to find good description or picture. thanks again. happy cruzing



I believe #39084125 is the wheel you're looking for! You'll definitely have to update if you do figure this out. I just purchased a 2018 Hatch as well and looking to make the same upgrade. I was going to be happy just upgrading to leather wrapped but now this has me curious if there's a way to get the heated wheel also.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

PaigetheRage said:


> I believe #39084125 is the wheel you're looking for! You'll definitely have to update if you do figure this out. I just purchased a 2018 Hatch as well and looking to make the same upgrade. I was going to be happy just upgrading to leather wrapped but now this has me curious if there's a way to get the heated wheel also.


Pretty sure this is the clock spring required is p/n 39136243.

I can't see anything that states the wheel p/n 39084125 is heated?


----------



## PaigetheRage (Mar 2, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Pretty sure this is the clock spring required is p/n 39136243.
> 
> I can't see anything that states the wheel p/n 39084125 is heated?


It doesn't state it, but I believe the only models that a leather wrapped wheel were available for were the Premier and Diesel, and both had heated wheels. So I'd assume this wheel has that feature.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

PaigetheRage said:


> It doesn't state it, but I believe the only models that a leather wrapped wheel were available for were the Premier and Diesel, and both had heated wheels. So I'd assume this wheel has that feature.


I was wondering if "all" leather wrapped wheels have the heater built in? I thought I had seen some that didn't have the button to turn it on so I wasn't sure.


----------



## PaigetheRage (Mar 2, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> I was wondering if "all" leather wrapped wheels have the heater built in? I thought I had seen some that didn't have the button to turn it on so I wasn't sure.


Not sure. I found this one by looking up the p/n for the Premier model though, and I'm pretty sure they all have a heated, leather wrapped wheel, so I'd imagine this one would have the button. I couldn't find any Cruze in our model year that had leather without being heated as well. I don't have lane assist either, so that's alwhy I was also on the hunt for one without that button. I wish they had an actual item photo not just the parts diagram so it's less of a gamble, but what are you gonna do?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

PaigetheRage said:


> Not sure. I found this one by looking up the p/n for the Premier model though, and I'm pretty sure they all have a heated, leather wrapped wheel, so I'd imagine this one would have the button. I couldn't find any Cruze in our model year that had leather without being heated as well. I don't have lane assist either, so that's alwhy I was also on the hunt for one without that button. I wish they had an actual item photo not just the parts diagram so it's less of a gamble, but what are you gonna do?


Yeah can't find a good picture at all. I don't have lane assist either. I may just give it a go. It looks like it comes with all buttons and trim? 

Need the clock spring, complete wheel and a new bolt to mount the wheel. Not sure what the p/n is for that? 

It sounds like the wiring harness in the column should already be there.


----------



## PaigetheRage (Mar 2, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Yeah can't find a good picture at all. I don't have lane assist either. I may just give it a go. It looks like it comes with all buttons and trim?
> 
> Need the clock spring, complete wheel and a new bolt to mount the wheel. Not sure what the p/n is for that?
> 
> It sounds like the wiring harness in the column should already be there.


Yeah that's what I gather. And yes, the wheel should come with everything so based on my research you should just need the clock spring and a new bolt. The bolt p/n is #11612146 

Let me know how it goes if you do give it a try!


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The heated steering wheel is self contained as far the heating and module and such go. It merely need power and ground. It takes less than 5 minutes to make all the major checks to see if your car needs wiring mods.

Power is supplied from fuse45 underhood. If you don't have this fuse you'll likely need to manufacture some wiring to the column. If you have the fuse, all the power circuits should exist. It also get ground through the coil.
You need to remove your upper column cover and inspect connector #1 on the coil to determine if the vehicle wiring is all present. Using a small pick, or screwdriver, or whatever you need to disengage to clips that hold the top steering column cover on. Turn the wheel to 3oclock and to 9oclock to access these.
Once those bottom clips are disengaged just pry/push up (towards roof) on the trim and pop it ( no need to remove it fully)
With top trim up you'll see the yellow wide airbag coil connector #1. If the top and bottom locations on the driver's side are populated with wires(they'll be the largest in the connector) then a heated wheel and airbag coil will be a plug and play affair.
This is very likely if you have an LT or higher with heated seats. If you have and L or LS your luck will vary wildly.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

While there are 3 different airbag coils listed I haven't ever measured the different ones. Again if you have vehicle without keyless access you most likely need a coil. If you have keyless access I would inspect/test before I bought a coil.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Ma v e n said:


> While there are 3 different airbag coils listed I haven't ever measured the different ones. Again if you have vehicle without keyless access you most likely need a coil. If you have keyless access I would inspect/test before I bought a coil.
> 
> The heated steering wheel is self contained as far the heating and module and such go. It merely need power and ground. It takes less than 5 minutes to make all the major checks to see if your car needs wiring mods.
> 
> Power is supplied from fuse45 underhood. If you don't have this fuse you'll likely need to manufacture some wiring to the column. If you have the fuse, all the power circuits should exist. It also get ground through the coil.


Ok awesome! Thanks!!!

I do have a 7.5A fuse in F45, but I believe all diesels are LT trims and come with heated seats and PB start so not a surprise it's there. Definitely will make this much easier. I will check the steering column here to confirm that's good as well.


----------



## PaigetheRage (Mar 2, 2021)

TDCruze said:


> Ok awesome! Thanks!!!
> 
> I do have a 7.5A fuse in F45, but I believe all diesels are LT trims and come with heated seats and PB start so not a surprise it's there. Definitely will make this much easier. I will check the steering column here to confirm that's good as well.


So I haven't ordered parts yet, but yesterday I finally got around to checking and mine also has the fuse, and also the wiring Maven referenced above, so hopefully that does mean it is pretty plug and play with the right wheel & clock spring!


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

PaigetheRage said:


> So I haven't ordered parts yet, but yesterday I finally got around to checking and mine also has the fuse, and also the wiring Maven referenced above, so hopefully that does mean it is pretty plug and play with the right wheel & clock spring!


Very good! I haven't ordered yet either but I will probably order the wheel and bolt here in the next week or so.


----------



## SilveradoWTRT (May 10, 2020)

Definitely want to know how this turns out. Have the same exact car and want to do this. Hoping for a tutorial. How do you remove the wheel safely and will changing these parts have any error codes?


----------



## PaigetheRage (Mar 2, 2021)

SilveradoWTRT said:


> Definitely want to know how this turns out. Have the same exact car and want to do this. Hoping for a tutorial. How do you remove the wheel safely and will changing these parts have any error codes?


From the research I've done, it shouldn't throw any error codes. And as far as how to remove the wheel, I just found a youtube video. Seemed like the hardest part was removing the airbag, but not too serious.


----------



## marmalou (Dec 30, 2020)

Following as well!


----------



## Desmond4890 (Apr 28, 2021)

I know this is an old thread but did anyone successfully do this? Looking into doing the same with my Cruze.


----------



## Redline19 (Jan 3, 2022)

Desmond4890 said:


> I know this is an old thread but did anyone successfully do this? Looking into doing the same with my Cruze.


I was going to post this exact same question a week ago and time got away from me with work. I have a 2017 LT, and have a have heated wheel already, just wanted confirmation on correct clockspring part # to purchase if that’s all I’ll need aside from a new bolt. Thanks in advance!


----------



## hebbis2 (18 d ago)

Desmond4890 said:


> I know this is an old thread but did anyone successfully do this? Looking into doing the same with my Cruze.


Since I didn't see anybody respond saying that this worked, I'll respond to confirm it can be done. I followed Maven's post from earlier in the thread to verify I had the right wiring running up the steering column and had fuse 45 populated. For reference, my car is an early 2018 (they changed the wheel P/N in May 2018, I believe to add lane keep assist) LT with heated seats and remote start. 

I used steering wheel P/N 39084125, also listed as 39114684. The clock spring I used is referenced by P/N 39136243 and 84404719. I did not replace the steering wheel bolt because I had seen that it was not required according to other forums and it wasn't available from where I bought the other parts. If you can get the correct bolt, I'd recommend replacing it because the head of the bolt will get damaged in the removal process. Mine was far from stripped so I'm confident I'd be able to remove it a second time, but it's worth replacing if you can.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

hebbis2 said:


> Since I didn't see anybody respond saying that this worked, I'll respond to confirm it can be done. I followed Maven's post from earlier in the thread to verify I had the right wiring running up the steering column and had fuse 45 populated. For reference, my car is an early 2018 (they changed the wheel P/N in May 2018, I believe to add lane keep assist) LT with heated seats and remote start.
> 
> I used steering wheel P/N 39084125, also listed as 39114684. The clock spring I used is referenced by P/N 39136243 and 84404719. I did not replace the steering wheel bolt because I had seen that it was not required according to other forums and it wasn't available from where I bought the other parts. If you can get the correct bolt, I'd recommend replacing it because the head of the bolt will get damaged in the removal process. Mine was far from stripped so I'm confident I'd be able to remove it a second time, but it's worth replacing if you can.


So you had to change the clock spring out, or was it already the correct one in the car?


----------



## hebbis2 (18 d ago)

TDCruze said:


> So you had to change the clock spring out, or was it already the correct one in the car?


Yes, the clock spring needed to be changed out. The part that was installed in the car looks nearly identical, however the replacement part contains two additional pins at the very right side of the connector that are used for the heated wheel. For reference, you can look at pictures of the connectors for the part needed (39136243) and the part already in the car (39063118).


----------

